# briggs and stratton Help Needed



## buster43 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi and thank you ahead of time for any advice you can give me, I have small 3.5 briggs and stratton lawn mower the engine will start up for a few seconds after prime and then stall out.

I have taken all the gas out of tank, cleaned all filters, hoses, carb, then put it all back together still only starts then stalls out.

One thing that I noticed was if I took the airfilter off the mower starts and then wants to stall but if my hand stays over the opening where the sponge filter goes and just let it sit there the engine will stay started if i allow just the right amount of air in under my hand. And yes I cleaned the sponge.

What should I do ?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

We need model type and code numbers.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

It's starving for fuel!! That's why when you block the air intake it runs. You're cutting back on the amount of air it's getting and allowing more fuel in to keep it running.
The problem is still the carb. There are many small passages for fuel. One or more of them are clogged or partially clogged. 
There is a product called SeaFoam you should be able to find at a parts store. Follow the instructions for using it,and it should help take care of the problem.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

If its the setup i think it is then i doubt sea foam will help. It sounds like the diaphrams are bad/pin hole/or stiff take the carb off the tank clean it well and replace the diaphram and gasket between tank and carb. Should be a cheap fix. About $10 max


----------



## Wendell morton (Apr 16, 2010)

*wendell morton*



buster43 said:


> Hi and thank you ahead of time for any advice you can give me, I have small 3.5 briggs and stratton lawn mower the engine will start up for a few seconds after prime and then stall out.
> 
> I have taken all the gas out of tank, cleaned all filters, hoses, carb, then put it all back together still only starts then stalls out.
> 
> ...


Thoroughly clean the carb body by soaking carb in a good carb cleaner such as berryman. If this does not open it up replace carb body


----------

